# Deer Creek Bonanza!



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

If you were there between 7:00am and 1:00pm let me know. Everyone around was catching at least five or six, and most were catching many more (including me)! The bite was on and it was fun. I took Fish Slims advice "slow,slow,slow". It works! The saugeyes wanted a jig today, and the color was White, Chartreuse, and motor oil with red flake in it. Deer Creek was giving up nice eyes today, no cigars. This is what we saugeye people live for! Now go get em!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats glad to hear you got into them. Indian was dead dead about 25 there and not one saugeye was caught was shocked had shad all over. About time to hear deer creek lite up!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

ha LOL. there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

was that jig tipped with a crawler or a minnow.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Jonny walleye, Nobody I saw tipped their jig with anything. I never do because it's too cold, and it hasn't increased the bite enough to be worth it. Some times I do sort of a carolina rig with a minnow and hook on the bottom if it's a little warmer and the fish won't bite.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

were they of any size?


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I went to Deer Creek New years day and saw guys snagging saugeye again. One claimed to have caught 25 and another guy next to him claimed he got 40. I actually watched these two snag fish right in front of me, and they were not catching them on a bite. I know Deer Creek turns on at times even recently, but these two had torn up twister tails with a huge hook and a stinger on ,as they snagged away! It ruins the good fishing for the rest of us. There was another guy watching and he saw the snag fest they were having. It looks real bad on the rest of us.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Im sure the Game Warden would be interested in hearing about whats going on down there.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Fish Slayer said:


> I went to Deer Creek New years day and saw guys snagging saugeye again. One claimed to have caught 25 and another guy next to him claimed he got 40. I actually watched these two snag fish right in front of me, and they were not catching them on a bite. I know Deer Creek turns on at times even recently, but these two had torn up twister tails with a huge hook and a stinger on ,as they snagged away! It ruins the good fishing for the rest of us. There was another guy watching and he saw the snag fest they were having. It looks real bad on the rest of us.


Sorry I don't know you, or know the exact circumstances. 
However rest assured I do know what I would have done.

*1-800-POACHER*


----------



## dalymon67 (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Fish Slayer 
I went to Deer Creek New years day and saw guys snagging saugeye again. One claimed to have caught 25 and another guy next to him claimed he got 40. I actually watched these two snag fish right in front of me, and they were not catching them on a bite. I know Deer Creek turns on at times even recently, but these two had torn up twister tails with a huge hook and a stinger on ,as they snagged away! It ruins the good fishing for the rest of us. There was another guy watching and he saw the snag fest they were having. It looks real bad on the rest of us. 

Sorry I don't know you, or know the exact circumstances. 
However rest assured I do know what I would have done.

1-800-POACHER

Everybody now a days carrys a cell phone with that there video camera mode on it. Try catchin um draggin um in tail first & puttin em in the bucket. Take it up to the Deer Creek Park headquarters (first turn off the main accsess to the Lodge) and see if any of the so called Game Protectors (formely Game Wardens) are interested..... DOUBT IT! I know we have all watched these guys in the past just isn't a whole lot we can do about it. Usually the same individuals day in and day out, I now go there and expect that I am going to see it. Usually have fun with um when my fishin buddy and I mimic them with that there fancy JERK JERK REEL method they got goin on.

Better yet go tell em ya seen whole car load of them illeagles with Franklin Co. tags with a seine net long enuff to reach from 1 bank to the other scoopin um up by the trunk load....MAYBE! that will get a rise out of them.

Get a few of us reporting what we see going on, then just maybe they will start watchin with the BIG EYE from the hill again.


----------



## Predator225 (May 14, 2005)

I also witnessed this crap going on last year, It took all the restraint I could muster to not go over to his bucket and kick the fish back into the creek. Not so sure I could show that restraint next time I see something like that.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Fish Slayer said:


> If you were there between 7:00am and 1:00pm let me know. Everyone around was catching at least five or six, and most were catching many more (including me)! The bite was on and it was fun. I took Fish Slims advice "slow,slow,slow". It works! The saugeyes wanted a jig today, and the color was White, Chartreuse, and motor oil with red flake in it. Deer Creek was giving up nice eyes today, no cigars. This is what we saugeye people live for! Now go get em!


Yeah great report man! I slayed em to! I had a ball. Oh and my camera broke somehow. Imagine that? Sure was fun bustin them big ole saueyes down at Deer Creek!

CG


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks to everyone with their ideas on snagging. I don't own a cell phone, but, that's a great idea.I didn't know there was a 1-800-poacher number. I took a camera and took a couple of nice pics, but can never get them to download properly on OGF, sorry for my lack of media ability. Someday I'll figure it out.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

went to deer creek and got skunked. Last time i went caught 1.
Nothing but cold weather. Almost causght a cold. 
Gonna hit oshan tonight.
Wish me luck


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

So I decided to enjoy my day off and went to deer creek. There were a few people there, I got skunked, but did see a couple taken. All in all it was nice to get out of the house.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope you strike Saugeye tonight at O'shay. I might hit Deer Creek in the morning. Maybe the weather change will help start the bite again!


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

Did you get to Deer Creek this morning Fish? I was thinking of hitting it this afternoon, hopeing the rain would help some.

Thanks


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Might be up there Sunday, hope the warm weather starts the bite of any fish lol. What color jigs are you tossing, white, black, bright colors like orange pink. any help would be great thanks. might tip the jig with something or not, not sure.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guys, I made it out Saturday morning, but missed the bite. I got there right before sun up, and two guys beside me caught five or six while I struggled with my gear. They said "it was a small window, maybe two hours" . If my gear was ready I might have got in on that last hour and caught some. But it wasn't, and I didn't! I did well with white last week, but the guys beside me were using pink this week. I fished roughly three hours after sun up (or cloud up), and caught zero!


----------



## bstew (May 2, 2005)

Pretty much a morning bite then? Well, looks like I'm going have to call in late to work Monday. Thanks Fish.


----------



## cortez.hamilton (Jan 26, 2008)

Planning on fishing tonight or sunday morn any fish being caught?


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

cortez.hamilton said:


> Planning on fishing tonight or sunday morn any fish being caught?


Water is pretty low but still some little ones being caught.I was there between 5am-9am caught 3 side hooked 3. Good Luck!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

What were you using if I may ask???


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> What were you using if I may ask???


White and Green jigs.1/16oz on bottom 1/32oz on top tip w/ green GULP nibblets


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks I might head down in the next day or so.


----------



## cortez.hamilton (Jan 26, 2008)

went yesterday 8-1:30 caught 1 fish did not see alot of fish being hooked, did see a guy catch a 5lb sucker on a white 1/8oz jig. lol it actually hit it. lol:


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

was there this morning and struck out... about 10 or 15 guys and i think i only seen one fish cought


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

any fish being caught. never tried here and here it is really good. where would i park and where would i get bait or even what bait to use?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you park right at the spillway, i forget the road name but you drive over it, its impossible to miss. your best bet is to go after the water goes up, its amazing you'll see all these guys catching them down there right after the water drops and keeping them and then after a week or two they wonder why the bite slowed . the usuall rig is a small jig with a chart. grub and a small minnow, you'll also see guys fishing right by the bathroom sidewalk fishing with a big jig and a size 4 "stinger" hook, and the fish it rod tip down and snap it. if he is there take the time to call 1-800-poacher, the game wardens will make it if they can but i can tell you the guy i described has been busted many times and brings his friends often, call, make them pay for our saugeye. also, back to baits, bring blades and cranks, when no one is catching anything the fast flashy presentation can get some good bite. finally, you will snag often, get used to it.
goodluck


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. is there anywhere close where i can get bait at?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

sharkie said:


> thanks for the info. is there anywhere close where i can get bait at?


There is a baitshop just up the hill from the spillway maybe a mile or so called Frosties, and then if your heading in on 207 there is Marys baitshop on the right if your headed south, but Frosties is closer.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

do they both sell minnows?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes they do.


----------



## Angler_Wanna_Be (Jul 4, 2007)

How open is the spillway?
is it still fishable?


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Angler_Wanna_Be said:


> How open is the spillway?
> is it still fishable?


Very low! fish close to the spillway for better bite.


----------



## cortez.hamilton (Jan 26, 2008)

going out sat and sun hows the bite? whats the water level like? should I even bring a stringer LOL.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just went thur. and Fri. and did not get a bite. saw 2 fish that were snagged, and thats it for 2.5 hours
riverking what kind of "blades" and cranks, thanks for info


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

1/4-1/2ounce blades i like the xps 1/2 the best, color hasnt seemed to matter down there. cranks i like small rattling&suspending shad raps in crome-blue-orange, or another bright color. i just picked up some other companies cranks that are sililar to shad raps and i am guessing they will work just as well. i havnt had much luck down there with rouges but i still throw them. the big thing is if everyone is fishing slow(wich is all i ever see there) fish the active baits fast, really snap the blades and fish the cranks hard off the bottom. i was there friday for an hour and nothing was going on, but the water was 5.6, bit to high for my taste


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Was at the spillway this evening between 3-630 got into a really nice hole of eyes,caught around 20 fish kept my limit none under 15in one a little over 21in.Seen a lot of really nice fish being caught,so better get em before the rain does tomm night.Good luck!!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I was there Friday night around 6:00 pm, and caught a nice four pounder on a jig and christmas tree colored twister tail fished at a medium to fast retrieve. It put up a good fight, but I'm starting to get the smallie fever.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've only been to the tailwaters at a normal water flow, does anyone know what rate is poor for fishing?


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

NLC25 said:


> I've only been to the tailwaters at a normal water flow, does anyone know what rate is poor for fishing?


None.Fishing is always decent no matter the water flow,just mostly on bait presentation.The fish are picky there.I personally dont like low,low water levels.


----------



## sharkie (Jan 25, 2008)

was wondering what the water flow was like. i see that it is around 3.5 ft. coming from cleveland area and wanted to make sure it was fishable. also, is fishing the best right near the spillway or downstream a bit.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

It all depends on who you talk to some say on the dam I say sact under the bridge. Others may say down by the big rocks. I say start of by the dam and work down.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow. your coming from cleveland! to fish DEER CREEK! ITs just kindoff suprising. I live 15 minutes away and fish it once or twice a year at best.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Mess of people there sat. Had to fish other side of bridge due to the crowd. Fish still in there, caught 2 nice ones and fouled 3 times as many...22inches 5 lbs and 19 inches 3.5 lbs. Water was perfect, slooooooow retrieve, 1/8 ounce jig, chartreuse. Good luck.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

on my way down will report when I get back.


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice catch Relic Hunter!!Ill be there Mon+Tue to give up some of my lead.I was wondering how good the flow was?Looks like its perfect.Thanks.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I fished from 4 until 7 and only caught 4 small saugeye kept one 12 incher that swallowed the hook. I also snaged two nice 18-20 inch fat saugeyes. The flow is down and it is hard to get any kind of drift. I am happy to say that every one I saw that snagged a fish released it. Trash down there is still and issue. If you bring with you take it back and it don't hurt to leave it better than you found it.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish relic I am going to try to get back down tonight. Hopefully I don't have to climb all 7 towers today.


----------



## Relic Hunter (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Brian and EyeCacthin, was surprised to have females still on the bite. Maybe you guys can help me with some questions. The females obviously had eggs, are they actually in spawn yet, or still feeding up to the spawn. I'm pretty sure it's still early for spawning, so 
what will trigger the spawn? Temps? Have been told that females for the norm won't actually eat during spawn but will suck the jig in to protect the nest. Both fish impaled the jig and was wandering if actually feeding or protecting? Maybe silly questions, but any info I can get on these illusive toothy critters would be helpful. 

P.S.- What a great site of fishermen (fisherwomen) helping others, not only with fishing but with everyday tribulations...proud to be a member!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I would say right now eating give 2 weeks then they will get into the protective mode. Thats when you aggitate them to strike and on beds they will.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

saugeye are not bedding fish, rather they are broadcast spawners. females come to shallow gravel and rocks at night and lay their eggs while several males fertilize them while they drop across the bottom of the lake. There is no particular spot that they are protecting. I think early spring right up to the spawn is the best time to get the big females because they are concentrated in known areas and need food to support their egg development. If the water is dingy the fish will stay in these shallow spawing areas all day long and sometimes can be easily caught. My biggest 26" and my wifes biggest 25" came in 3 and 1 ft of water in the middle of the day on crappie sized jigs at Indian during the spawn


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I know bedding was a bad word to ues I knew they didn't bed I ment in their staging area sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

heading down right now. Hopefully they turn on in advance of this rain front
. I will report back. (as long as I dont slay them  ) lol


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Was at the Dam this morning between 8-1 didnt get the first fish in to bank had 2or3 on but didnt land them.I switched to double 1/8oz jigs went on top the wall and caught 7 little one and snagged a big carp.Im going back tonight around 6 so will see how evening bite is down below.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

fished from 2-6:45. Quite a few guys. Not much action at all. around 3 they dropped the water about a ft. So it was very tough going. saw 4 actual keepers caught while I was there. two off the wall and one down by the bridge. Very few dinks too. I was after a biggun so I chucked a HJ 95&#37; of the time and at about 6:25 right when I was starting to pack up it paid off with my first and only fish. A 18-19 inch fatty. It was nice not to get skunked and not to have to fight ice in the rod guides. but I don't think I will be back until the next batch of water comes through to wake things up.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

filleted the eye from yesterday and it was full of shad and eggs. at least 12-15 3 inch shad in its gut. Im amazed that It would hit at all. There were struggling stunned shad all over and its obvious the eyes are stuffed.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I also hooked and brought in someones snaging rig that they had lost. Someone on here had mentioned it before. Its just a heavy jig with a big treble hooked tied 8 inches behind it. The hook on the jig was bent to the side to increase hookups too. I makes me sick to think that someone would put that much time and effort into snagging and keeping fish illegally. This isnt 1840 its not like they need the fish to put food on the table. I just wonder if these guys actually take pride in their catch and brag about thier big ones. Im guessing that they do.

I guess at some time they just had a choice to make. Become a good fishermen or a good snagger, and they chose wrong.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Was down in the Hoover Hole last year and snagger dude was talking about shootin' the the guy that turned him in, Guess he got busted! 

Now the question is...if you are actually fishing and snag a fish and keep it are you in the same class as the guys that are actually ripping bare treble hooks trying to snag a fish? 

I asked the Wildlife Officer at the Hoover Seminar if snagging was legal and he said NO!! Well I didn't take it any further, I'm sure he's heard all about what goes on.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

mushroomman said:


> Now the question is...if you are actually fishing and snag a fish and keep it are you in the same class as the guys that are actually ripping bare treble hooks trying to snag a fish?


Absolutely, positively YES.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

spidey said:


> Absolutely, positively YES.


I snagged a nice Eye at Deer Creek two weeks ago while actually fishing...didn't see any Wildlife Officers in the area but let it go anyways. 30 minutes later one came by checking limits and stopped by to thank me for letting the Eye go. They are watching, which is good, I just don't think they are watching enough.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thats great to hear


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

NLC25 said:


> I snagged a nice Eye at Deer Creek two weeks ago while actually fishing...didn't see any Wildlife Officers in the area but let it go anyways. 30 minutes later one came by checking limits and stopped by to thank me for letting the Eye go. They are watching, which is good, I just don't think they are watching enough.


They might be sitting up on that hill..maybe even in the brush up there, I cant imagine anybody out there not knowing they might be being watched, so if they do something they know they shouldnt dont be surprised when the man comes down with the note pad in hand.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I was there and they saw me catch and release one also!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Mushroom, I asked the game warden if you foul hook something is it the same as snagging. He said " If you keep it your snagging, but if you let it go your ok" .


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Since its winter, lets dig into another gray area. Say you are fishing a jerkbait and hook an 'eye, but the trebles are on the outside of the fishes mouth. Clearly this fish tried to eat the bait and maybe to begin with had a hook in its mouth. I know in many states this is a legal catch as long as it was not sight fished. What is the rule in our great state?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

The one I caught last time down there had all three trebles in it. One in the cheek, one in the nose, and the middle one inside the lip. in this area I feel no remorse in keeping a fish that I felt hit on the pause. whether the hooks are from the inside of the lip out or the outside of the lips in I beleive this is a "sporting" catch. As the intention of fishing is to trick the fish into biting your bait. If they are slightly misshooked yet still hooked in the mouth I think its fair. This is not the same as sight snagging and aiming for the head. Or using floating jigheads on the maumee river and casting up current so that you only snag fish in the head as they swim upstream.

that being said here is the odnr stance on the matter

SNAGGING with a hook to pierce and hook a fish in a part of the body other than the inside of the mouth is illegal for all fish except forage fish. In Lake Erie, it is also illegal to snag freshwater drum. Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. 

Sounds like snagging is very legal if you are good enough to get em in the inside of the mouth  lol

BTW saw that they are letting more water out now. I might give it another go tomorrow down there. See if the fish are back and hungry.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with your judgement on what constitutes a catch. I have many times had a fish hit a crank or jerkbait and he manages to throw the hook that was inside his mouth but stays buttoned on with the other trebles. I consider this a catch as do many states.


----------



## Shaggeyes (Feb 26, 2008)

Last night at deercreek i caught more jigs than i lost 1 fish hooked seen a couple caught but was horrible weather. More jigs than i lost was a bonus.I wonder if i drop a big magnet off the top of the wall. i would either get pulled in or have all your jigs you,ve lost in the last year


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Snagging is illegal from September 1 to April 30 in the Ashtabula River, Chagrin River, Grand River, Rocky River, Vermilion River, Arcola Creek, Conneaut Creek, Cowles Creek, Euclid Creek, Indian Creek, Turkey Creek, and Wheeler Creek. Hooks may not be larger than five-eighths inch from shank to point. 

So what can you snag from May 1st to Aug 30th? I've read the laws before and the game rules leave questions.
I don't engage in this practice anyways but like the thread and the conversation it brings


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

notice it says that you can snage forage fish anytime accept for during the time you stated and following these rules.

FORAGE FISH means freshwater drum (in the Lake Erie fishing district only), carp, quillback, suckers, bowfin, gar, buffalo, gizzard shad, and goldfish. These species may be taken by any method except by means of explosives, poisons, firearms, electricity, chemicals, nets, seines, or traps, or by snagging within 1,000 feet downstream of a dam. Gizzard shad and smelt may be taken with a minnow seine, minnow dip net, or hand landing net.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks, didn't read closly enough and missed the forage fish part.
These guys snagging saugeyes must be practicing for the upcoming forage fish snagging season


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

I grew up just a few miles from the Dam, snaggin always been an issue to some degree. Some people are clueless, some people are misinformed but most of them are just lazy, selfish bums. Do they still have pics of people holding paddlefish at some of the bait shops? 

Really nice to hear that some fish have been caught down there, I have not fished it in at least 4 years. Just got too tired of seeing snagging (and calling it in) and pails filled with 7 to 10 inch saugeye. I know it is not illegal to keep them that small but I see enough of my money being wasted by the government that I don't care to see it wasted while I'm fishing.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am going down Saturday morning. I bought some new eyejigs and I need to try them out.


----------

